# Squidget Update!



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok Pidgey, I heard you loud and clear! LOL!

Squidget is doing very well considering his disabilities. He is very spoiled and thinks he is a big bird now! He is a picky eater but eats good. He poops alot to go along with it! He loves his mama and will puff up, growl and peck at anyone else that trys to touch him! I am told he pecks very hard! He would love for me to hold him all day but he only gets about an hour of holding per day now! But he sits next to me in his playpen whenever I am home. He cannot walk or fly, but can scoot in circles untill he reaches his toys and seeds. I must hold him when he drinks, which he gets maybe 6 to 8 times a day! That is not counting our hour of cuddle holding time LOL! I try to do the best that I can for him, including not doing to much so he trys harder for himself!

The only thing I worry about are those wing boils! The vet told me it was scar tissue, but they look ugly and scabby! I have never seen him peck at them either.

He takes alot of work to care for but I love him! Baths are the hardest, he hates them and I feel bad making him do it every week, but he needs them!

Pics http://community.webshots.com/album/549019614XLQGeu

Denise


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I would have thought that the wing boils would have been resolved by now. How long was he on Baytril?

Pidgey


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Denise, 
You're such an angel for all you're doing for your Squidget! I must say that lil special boy deserves to be spoiled, it's only right to do so He's such a cutie pie, I'd love to take an hour shift giving him cuddle time. Keep them pics coming


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

He was on Baytril for 4 weeks


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

When I took him for x-rays, the vet told me he would have those forever, as scar tissue!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Denise, so happy to hear from you. You know how much we all love our Squidget! He looks so cute and happy. What a wonderful job you have done with this little fellow. Just keep on spoiling him rotten.  

I know you'll be glad when tax season is over.

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can see in one of the pictures where there are scabs. You might try using forceps or something like that to pick at the edges and see if the regular tissue just fills in behind it. I had one that'd been shot in the wing (pellet was still in that joint but I got it out) and I had to work the scab over a period of days, slowly. Eventually, there wasn't any scab left and the skin and feathers filled in and looked normal. Took a week or so.

Pidgey


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Pete and Maggie!

He is a sweety and I will spoil him as much as I can! For about 3 weeks he decided he was to big to lay on his back in my pidgy sweatshirt, but guess where he is now? LOL! He likes his tummy tickled, it is funny to see!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Pidgey,

I put vasoline on them during the week and neosporin after his bath on Sunday. I have done so much to this little guy in his short life, it is a wonder he likes me at all! I cannot pick at those and hurt him, I am hoping nature will take its course! It is not a thick scab more like a hard red area, they are very hard lumps, that seem to get bigger! No fluid or softness! I just don't know.

Denise


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then, you might try talking (typing) to feralpigeon and discussing enzymatic debriders. She has one called "Panafil" and it might be helpful in this case. Here is a webpage (hope you've got a strong stomach) that shows some pretty ugly wounds that weren't healing on their own and the management that finally got 'em there:

http://www.kesslerhospital.org/wound_healing_services.htm

Pidgey


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Pidgey,

Thanks, just what I wanted to see! I guess I never thought of them as wounds! More like warts, they seem to grow in small bumpy stages. Like small yellow pimple bumps grow around the edges and then harden into scar like tissue. So over time they are getting bigger. It is just to hard to explain, I wish you could see it with your own eyes. Who on this board lives the closest to Michigan, that is willing to look at him and possibly give me some ideas! I need a vacation anyway LOL!

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Denise,

It is good to hear from you and Squidget. Great pictures, he does look contented and happy.

I wish I lived nearby, so I could give you a break. I know you love him dearly, but every mom deserves a break with such a darling and demanding little one.

God bless you for everything you do for Squidget.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise...!


Glad to hear the update on Squidget!

Give him a nice big sloppy kiss on the head from me and from the Various Birds here...!

I do not know anything of any possible use on the Wing Boil aftermath question...

...wish I did!


Good luck on that...!

He sure looks Happy and handsome...and bright...


Spring is around the corner, and nice Sunny Days too...so no doubt he will get lots of outside time then to soak up Rays and feel the breezes and hust loll and daydream amid the ambience.

Golly, that sounds good!

I can't wait for that for myself, for that matter...I been cooped up in here way too much this Winter...!

Spring! Yippeeeee!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree Phill! Maybe sun and outside will help!

Thanks Denise


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

It is so cool to see photos of that miraculous bird! His beak is simply kissable!!! What a lucky little soul he is. Good job Denise!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

So good to hear from you Denise. 
Loved the pictures. Thanks for posting them. What a little darling Squidget is.  
You have done such a wonderful job of caring for him. 

Please do post updates as time permits. 

Cindy


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe I am getting old or something. But I just read the science project thread, and since when is a pigeon a science project? I did not reply to the thread, but boy did I want to! I realize this forum is to help the pigeons and if one can be saved it is a wonderfull thing. But how or why can anyone condone a science project? To me that is like giving anyone permission to play around with someones life!

Sorry Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, Denise, I was waiting for this wonderful update.
Squidget looks so sweet, hansome and happy. He couldn't have found a better mom.

I didn't read the thread about the science project yet. Hope some day (soon) they ban them altogether.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just read your update, Denise...Squidget sure is doing well! He has some beautiful feathers!

I'm sure there is something in the "natural" field that could be used on those "boils." Aloe, maybe? Just might have to take some "digging" to find the answer.

Keep those updates coming! I know all of us would be willing to do some Squidget sitting time if we were closer! The question is, however, how would he accept a stranger??? Sounds like a real "mama's guy" to me! LOL

Give him a kiss and a massage for me!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Denise, 

Good to hear from you, it's been awhile. I'm glad to read that Squidget is still doing well and to see his 6 month old pictures

Wishing you and him all the best as always,


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I hear 'ya on the "Science Project" thread! When does putting animal's lives in danger become a project? I could see a well designed experiment on pigeon learning with food rewards (with no harm to the pigeon in the picture).

Well the harm is allready done there, so all we can do at this point it try to help the babies live through this ordeal. And encourage the person to not remove eggs from nests in the future for hatching, it's very inhumane.

I just wish people would think before they did things.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Well, If We're Gonna Blast 'Em, Then Let's Get 'Em All ..*

Folks,

We have someone here on the list seeking help for a parentless baby pigeon. Regardless of how this pigeon came into the world, let's do our best to see that the little one grows up strong and healthy. Now .. that said ..

How do you justify the classroom hatchings of chickens, ducks, and quail each and every year at probably 50% or more of the elementary schools around you? I cannot even begin to tell you my massive frustration with this practice. The teachers live in lala land and "assume" that when the babies are returned to the "lab" that they got the eggs from that all will be well. If that isn't the case, then they send the babies home with their students until the parents get fed up and start calling around to find out what can be done with all the unwanted hatchlings. If neither of those options work, then the teachers dump them at local parks .. truly, education at it's "finest" in the U.S.  

One year, I got four dozen little ducks from just one school .. yep, the ones that got sent home with the kids .. lasted until the duck got too big for the cage and was noisy and made too much of a mess. Once the first Mom found me, they (the Moms) were like vultures descending upon me to get rid of "their" ducklings.

So, it we're gonna get on the old soapbox here, let's get all the perps into the action.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Denise,

Thanks for your new update on Squidget, he is such a darling, and deserves very much to be spoiled. Got a pm from Poo directing me here, regarding the Panofil. I've spent a fair amount of time looking for links for a possible on line purchase w/out a script, and am unable at this time to find one. That's also with using the generic names and other manufacturer names. Here's a link to the manufacturer's site:

http://www.healthpoint.com/divisions/tm/prodPanafil.cfm

http://www.healthpoint.com/divisions/tm/Panafil 6g-30g PI.with Papain Change.pdf

The pdf file/link is very informative and describes how it works. I've seen some pretty dramatic changes in tissue w/its usage and it could be that it would be worth your while to try and get some and see. It debrides non viable tissue from an area and encourages healthy skin formation. I think you'd have to take Squidget to someone who'd be willing to give a script if they thought that this was worth a shot. It does seem to work on areas that have scabbed over as well as 'open' areas. It is also pretty pricey stuff in the range of $100.00 a tube.

Anyway, I'm wishing I could tickle his tummy and give him a 'cheek' hug/nuzzle, he is the sweetest little guy and we sure do miss the both of you when you're not around  

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> One year, I got four dozen little ducks from just one school .. yep, the ones that got sent home with the kids ..
> Terry



Hi Terry, 

That's just terrible and it's hard to believe this is still going on such a scale. These people are very short sighted and ignorant. Why is this still allowed in the schools? It's a shame you don't have more time on your hands, you could be the one paying visits to these schools educating the "educators".


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Brad .. this needs to be dropped at this point .. I made the post for a reason and it has been largely ignored, and that's fine. The little bird in need is getting plenty of good help in it's thread, so all is well, and that's all that is important right now.

Terry


----------

